# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Cho mình hỏi kết nối sql trên vb 2005

## evashopping

Trong quá trình mình kêt nối với database thì nó hiện thông báo lỗi (mình đặt file cơ sở dữ liệu trên ổ đĩa mạng share). Cac bạn chỉ cho mình kết nối với database thông qua network được không? Xin cám ơn nhìu!!!

----------


## poodle

Nếu làm việc trên môi trường mạng thì mình nghĩ bạn nên đưa CSDL tại một máy cố định nào đó (làm server), các máy còn lại chạy chương trình để truy cập mà thôi, chứ còn để file CSDL trên mạng như thế tính linh động không cao !.
Các Client lập trình với chuỗi kết nối:


```
Imports System.IO
Imports System.Data
Imports System.Data.SqlClient
............
Public MyConnectString As String = 
"server=(local);database=my_database;trusted_connection=false;uid='';pwd=''"
.............

```

Chúc bạn thành công !

----------


## tuyla123

*Cho hỏi tiếp*

để cấu hình nó là 1 máy server thì cần những công cụ nào? mình đang sử dụng sql server 2005. Ngoài cách cấu hình nó là server thì còn cách nào khác không? Xin bạn chỉ giáo. Thanks!

----------


## huylevans

> để cấu hình nó là 1 máy server thì cần những công cụ nào? mình đang sử dụng sql server 2005. Ngoài cách cấu hình nó là server thì còn cách nào khác không? Xin bạn chỉ giáo. Thanks!


Bạn ko nên lẫn lộn giữa Windows Server và MS SQL Server.
Để cấu hình cho Windows Server thì ko cần công cụ nào cả, tay ko vần bắt được giặc vì các công cụ đã có sẵn. Còn về MS SQL Server cũng vậy, nhưng đã là SQL server mà còn share CSDL cái gì nữa, chỉ cần chuỗi Connection là ok, còn CSDL có thể đặt ở một thư mục bất kỳ trên ổ đĩa bất kỳ, bạn chỉ cần attach vô là ok.

----------


## giasuvietmy

*Chúc bạn thành công*

Bạn có thể vào trang cá nhân này, rất nhiều vẫn đề trong đó sẽ giúp được bạn
http://vietlibrary.wordpress.com/
https://thuvienviet.wordpress.com/
Chúc bạn thành công

----------

